# Teardrops and Rooftop Tents?



## woodster

I know as a kid and before I could ever get a drivers license I always enjoyed looking at used cars, most guys do. 
Couldn't afford one then but the enjoyment of visualizing which one you would choose was always a dream!

The roof-top tent dosen't make sense to me, but it may appeal to someone eles. 
I like the teardrop concept. It sleeps two confortably and the rear tail gate opens up and you can have a cook-top, refrigerator and storage for food and cooking utensils.
There would be less drag with a smaller trailer and weight and probably better gas mileage than would be expected with a larger trailer.
There are a few companies that manufacture the teardrop, as this represents just one manufacturer.

Teardrop Trailer:
Teardrop Travel Trailers by Camp-Inn

Roof Top Tents:
Welcome to AutoHomeUSA - Suppliers of Roof Top Tent Campers for SUVs, vans, trucks, or cars


----------



## woodster

Vintage Campers: Restore an old camper!
vintage camper pictures


----------



## artmart

There are different schools of thought for each option. They suit different needs.

The teardrops are light but in many states you are limited in how fast you drive for safety and because if you go too fast, you'll probably burn out the bearings on those little guys. Another advantage is the ability to disconnect and still be able to drive around. Most times no matter how light a trailer creates more drag and might impact the fuel economy than not have a trailer to tow.

The truck tents you linked are for those who want to go off the beaten path (it's difficult to take your trailer off road) and don't want the extra size and weight of a towable. It's for more basic, natural functions with all the expensive maintenance of a towable. This version also does not take up an cargo space (but will add only a few pounds of cargo), therefore weight compliance is probably easier. Fuel economy might be just a little better because of the weight too, even though the drag on top of the roof might impact this a little.

There are so many options because the needs may vary from person to person. In my case, I don't stick to just one method. I have a large RV, large tent for campsites, a truck bed tent so my wife doesn't have to sleep on the ground and backpacking gear for really roughing it. It's nice to have options.


----------



## woodster

The quality of bearings, wheels, and maybe other suspension parts is dependent upon the manufacturer. This particular teardrop appears to have 14" wheels which is more than adequate. You would have a fair amount of weight distribution when you consider the kitchen components or accessories which you could include. And I'll bet this particular teardrop is most likely heavier than it appears in the picture. I'd like to take a closer look at it to see if the body sections were a heavy gauge aluminum or a clad (wrapped aluminum over wood) to produce the sectional panels. Aluminum is now expensive and especially the used or surplus aircraft aluminum.


----------



## artmart

You can weigh these at a scale too. Scales are not only intended for behemoths and semi trailer trucks. The purpose of scales is to know and validate your weights (even per each tire) for safety and compliance reasons. Truckers also need to know this so they know how much to charge for carrying cargo.


----------



## woodster

artmart said:


> You can weigh these at a scale too. Scales are not only intended for behemoths and semi trailer trucks. The purpose of scales is to know and validate your weights (even per each tire) for safety and compliance reasons. Truckers also need to know this so they know how much to charge for carrying cargo.


 
Thats an excellent tip artmart, thanks for the response.


----------



## Shadow

I would go for neither. A regular tent is easier to transport and store than either option, and costs a fraction of either. You can buy a bit three room cabin tend for less than $200 at academy. Even at REI a top of the line tent is only 3-400.


----------

